# 5 year old smoked cheese



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2019)

I have a large batch of four and five year old cheese that I had smoked. I cut into one this am for a little breakfast snack, very, very tasty!


----------



## pi guy (Dec 11, 2019)

I'm getting ready to smoke cheese for the first time today or this weekend, depending on if I can get our soon enough to get some pellets for my new AMNPS.

How did you store that for so long?

Thanks.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2019)

pi guy said:


> I'm getting ready to smoke cheese for the first time today or this weekend, depending on if I can get our soon enough to get some pellets for my new AMNPS.
> 
> How did you store that for so long?
> 
> Thanks.


 I was doing up to 20 pounds at a time so it's easy to stash some away. Good luck with you cheese adventure!


----------



## tropics (Dec 11, 2019)

Some nice color on that cheese looks good inside. 
Richie


----------



## pi guy (Dec 11, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> I was doing up to 20 pounds at a time so it's easy to stash some away. Good luck with you cheese adventure!


Thanks, I'm looking forward to it!  Is it best to freeze while aging, or fridge, etc?


----------



## fivetricks (Dec 11, 2019)

Just make sure it's well sealed and stick it in the back of your fridge until.......  ?


----------



## pit of despair (Dec 11, 2019)

Pi Guy,
NEVER freeze cheese the parts will separate!  Keep it in the fridge it will be fine.  I have some that's 3 years old.
Teddy


----------



## pi guy (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks fivetricks & pit of despair!  I have a vacuum sealer so I can get them well sealed.  I have 3 refrigerators (4 if you count my kegerator) so I should be able to find some room to stash some chunks away for a while! LOL


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2019)

crazymoon said:


> I have a large batch of four and five year old cheese that I had smoked. I cut into one this am for a little breakfast snack, very, very tasty!
> View attachment 423594
> 
> View attachment 423595


5 years? I wouldn't eat it.

I've been trained in old cheese safe disposal i can help you with that. Send a bottle of old wine as well for disposal.


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 11, 2019)

Well that settles the question on how long will vac packed cheese last in the fridge. Actually I think the smoking process extends the shelf life, because my neighbor moved back up North & said come & take what you want from my fridge. Well, it was full of cheese that was a couple of years past it's use by date. I took it & it had a lot of greasy residue all over it, but I washed it off dried it & smoked it & it tastes like any other smoked cheese I have smoked. But I bet if it was smoked first it wouldn't have had that residue on it. I may just take a block & put it in the back of the fridge & see how long it will stay good. I bet it will outlive me!!
Al


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 11, 2019)

I have two packs, pepper jack & cheddar, that are  coming up on 10 years. I have sampled them every year. They just keep getting better.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Dec 11, 2019)

SmokinAl said:


> Well that settles the question on how long will vac packed cheese last in the fridge. Actually I think the smoking process extends the shelf life, because my neighbor moved back up North & said come & take what you want from my fridge. Well, it was full of cheese that was a couple of years past it's use by date. I took it & it had a lot of greasy residue all over it, but I washed it off dried it & smoked it & it tastes like any other smoked cheese I have smoked. But I bet if it was smoked first it wouldn't have had that residue on it. I may just take a block & put it in the back of the fridge & see how long it will stay good. I bet it will outlive me!!
> Al


I have that residue on my 5 y old smoked cheese too. While it might not look like fresh cheese it tastes awesome.


----------



## SmokinVOLfan (Dec 11, 2019)

Hell yeah that cheese looks great! I have several blocks aging in my beer fridge gonna keep going and see how long I can hold out!


----------



## zwiller (Dec 11, 2019)

WOW.  5 and 10 years!  

Jack is my favorite but never aged it just my cheddars...  That's gonna change!  THANKS FOR THE IDEA.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

5 year old Cheese? Al's 7 Year Old Pickled Garlic? Y'all need to Clean your Refers more often!...JJ


----------



## fowldarr (Dec 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> 5 year old Cheese? Al's 7 Year Old Pickled Garlic? Y'all need to Clean your Refers more often!...JJ




I was thinking the same thing.....food doesn't last that long at my house.


----------



## Winterrider (Dec 11, 2019)

Sure wouldn't last more than a yr around here.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2019)

pi guy said:


> Thanks, I'm looking forward to it!  Is it best to freeze while aging, or fridge, etc?


I vac seal and leave in the fridge


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 11, 2019)

Richardson said:


> How it smell? Looks very testy!


Smells like good cheese, nice and smokey but not overpowering.


----------



## Cabo (Dec 12, 2019)

I just smoked my first batch last week and I'm already dying to try it.  NO way it will last a year


----------



## Steve H (Dec 12, 2019)

Man, I bet that's good. I have a few pounds nearing 1.5 years. Still newborn compared to these.


----------



## bbqbrett (Dec 19, 2019)

Thats a long time.  The longest I have had so far was smoked pepper jack  just under 15 months.  It was good!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 17, 2020)

I have a few pounds of 4 year old stuff. bought a ton o Cracker Barrel Extra Sharp white cheddar on sale at the commissary...

Great stuff


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 17, 2020)

Just saw something on the news this morning.  A cheese maker in Wisconsin is selling a 20 year aged cheddar for $299 per lb.  Wow!


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 17, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Just saw something on the news this morning.  A cheese maker in Wisconsin is selling a 20 year aged cheddar for $299 per lb.  Wow!


it better be something special for that price!

I can get New York State 10 year old extra sharp white cheddar for a fraction of the price.


----------



## cmayna (Jan 18, 2020)

You know,,,,,,,,If you guys ate cheese once in awhile, you wouldn't be boasting about having such old stuff in your fridge........   and here I thought have 1 year old smoked cheese was crazy old....LOL


----------



## bbqbrett (Jan 20, 2020)

bill ace 350 said:


> it better be something special for that price!
> 
> I can get New York State 10 year old extra sharp white cheddar for a fraction of the price.


Sorry, I typo'd there.  Actually only $209 per pound.  That is much better I am sure.


----------



## dave17a (Jan 20, 2020)

Daughter opened some 5 yr. old xtra sharp. Forgot I had, Four 8 oz. blocks xtra sharp, just took one. Holy crap. Seemed sweeter, and just the smokiness. I always do 6 hrs. That is just our preferance.


----------



## bill ace 350 (Jan 21, 2020)

bbqbrett said:


> Sorry, I typo'd there.  Actually only $209 per pound.  That is much better I am sure.


Two hundred nine bucks still seems outrageous!


----------

